# Outlook Express: Can I check if email was sent?



## Rio07 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

I would like to know if I can check if an email was sent from my outlook express account yesterday between 6pm and 8pm. Someone else had access to my computer at this time. If something was send (a very important doc) it would have been send from word via the Send to: Mail recipient option.

I called my ISP this morning but they can not help they tell me there is no records kept of my mails passing thought the mail sever and told my to check my outbox. Doh! I already did that first. If this document was sent, it would have obviously been deleted from my outbox.

Is there any other way? Is there a log kept on my computer anywhere that I can check down at code level - which I know absolutely nothing about btw.

I don't need to know the content as if there was anything sent I know what it would have been there is only one doc there that would be of interest to this person and it would have been sent to their email address.

Can anyone help. I would be so grateful.
Many thanks.
Rio


----------



## Rio07 (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there anyone around that could help?

Sorry for being impatient, it's just that I have to find out if this happened or not.
There would have been no other emails sent from my computer at all yesterday.

Have I posted in the appropriate part of the forum? Please re-direct me if not.

Many thanks.


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

Check SENT ITEMS....anything in there was sent from your PC.
If you cant see this folder click VIEW, and check FOLDER LIST


----------



## Rio07 (Oct 1, 2007)

The first thing I did was check - sent items.

No, there is nothing in there, it would have been deleted so that I could not see it.

Thanks for your reply.

I was hoping that there is some way that outlook keeps a log somewhere?


----------



## Rio07 (Oct 1, 2007)

Could anyone tell me if there is a good website/forum that deals with outlook express only. I guess I need an expert in outlook that would know where or if there was a log kept on my computer.
I'm not undermining your expertise here but it's a matter of waiting for the chance that someone who knows the answer to my question to come along.

I have tried the Microsoft forums: they seem very complicated to navigate - any ideas where else to try?


----------



## Rio07 (Oct 1, 2007)

I found this on the internet: 

Log SMTP Traffic to Troubleshoot Outlook Express Sending Problems

Apparently you can create logs to monitor mail traffic. 
I'm afraid if I go and do anything with this I might delete or mess with info that is already there - if there is anything there?


Edit: forget that, I think it has to be set up already for it to capture anything.


----------



## Rio07 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm still here waiting patiently - checking many times during the day in the hope that someone can help. 

Thanks.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

in tools/options/, a box needs to be checked to save emails that were sent in in the "sent" folder.

if someone deleted any email from oe, it doesn't end up in the recycle bin but is gone.

when the email is sent, it's not in the outbox anymore.

CONFRONT THE PERSON WHO DID IT.


----------



## Rio07 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. I do know how the basics of OE works. If I was happy to ask the person who I suspect did what I think they did and could believe their answer, I would not be posting for help here.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

this isn't a magic show.

when items are deleted from email, my docs, programs and the recycle bin is emptied, unless you want to pay someone big bucks to recvover data, it's gone.

you say you're familiar with oe and oe can be protected to some degree with identities/passwords.

somethings fishy, in that you won't confront the individual.


----------

